# Alienware M18x



## loop (13. Mai 2011)

http://i.dell.com/das/xa.ashx/globa...ware_m18x/overview/alienware-m18x-design1.jpg
Das neue Alienware M18x ist seit neuestem Konfigurierbar und kann mit der besten Hardware auftrumpfen, die es auf dem Markt gibt. Allerdings nicht ganz, denn eine GTX 485M lässt sich nicht verbauen, aber dafür die HD6970M im Crossfire Verbund. Somit stellt dieses neue Notebook die Speerspitze der neuen Mobilriege von Dell und kann sogar fast mit Clevos X7200 mithalten, welches jedoch im Gegensatz zum M18x mit Desktop CPUs ausgestattet ist.
Die Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten sehen wie folgt aus:
Nebula Red oder Stealth Black
i7 2630qm/2720qm/2830qm/2920xm [4x2GHz/4x2,2GHz/4x2,3GHz/4x2,5GHz]
Single/Dual GTX 460M 1,5GB GDDR5
2GB HD6970M Crossfire, nicht Single
Bis zu 32GB RAM
Bis zu 1,5TB HDD (2x720GB)oder maximal 2x256GB SSD
18" FullHD
DVD oder BluRay
Wlan und Bluetooth
96Wh Akku

Der Startpreis liegt momentan bei 1999,-. In der maximalen Konfiguration kostet das Gerät ca. 6939€ (ohne Service und Garantiezusatzleistungen, 1 Jahr Basisgarantie). Dabei wurden allerdings die DualSSDs, die HD6970M CF, 32GB Ram, Blu Ray, der i7 2920XM und Win 7 Ultimate verbaut. Damit gehört Alienware natürlich wieder zu den teuersten und exklusivsten Hochleistungs- und Gamingnotebooks auf dem Markt.

Relevante Links:
http://www.dell.com/de/p/alienware-...=pdetails&dgc=IR&lid=EA2EC843&cid=&ref=gzilla


----------



## Heli-Homer (13. Mai 2011)

Ansich schönes notebook womit man auf jeder edel-lan eindruck schindet.
Für den haus-gaming-gebrauch würde ich dann doch ehr im alienware desktop greifen. 
Das große ABER ist und bleibt der preis.


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. Mai 2011)

> Lithium-Ionen-Akku mit 12 Zellen und hoher Kapazität (97 Wattstunden)


Die haben wohl Angst, etwas anderes als Stunden hinzuschreiben 

Und 5.41kg?  

Tut mir Leid, aber diese Gamingnotebooks verdienen weder die Beschreibung mobil, noch ersetzen sie einen PC. Ich finde das Ding eher sinnlos, erst recht für 2000€. Was man sich da für einen PC zusammenstellen könnte  ...


----------



## Kokopalme (13. Mai 2011)

sehe ich genauso. Aber es gibt immer Leute die sowas kaufen. Ist eben ein Prestige-objekt


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Mai 2011)

Alienware macht schon gute Sachen, 

ps: ist er zu schwer, bist du zu schwach


----------



## mrnils253 (13. Mai 2011)

Alienware und gute sachen 
Die waren vielleicht mal gut aber das ist glaub ich schon ein bisschen länger her.
Sollen sich kiddys mit zuviel geld son teil ruhig kaufen ist mir ralle.


----------



## loop (13. Mai 2011)

> Alienware und gute sachen



Tatsache ist, dass Alienware eigentlich sehr gut verarbeitete Notebooks anbietet und deshalb in dieser Kategorie kaum geschlagen wird. Die Robustheit ist in der Klasse unerreicht, zollt aber dieses extrem hohe Gewicht. Ich selber habe schon mal nur das M17x tragen können und selbst das wog mir persönlich zu viel. Es sind wirklich große Backsteine. 
Trotzdem bleibt das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bei maximal ausreichend.


----------



## Replikator84 (14. Mai 2011)

Ihr jammert immer nur rum, was is denn daran so schlimm, mein Asus G71 wiegt auch über 4kg, na und, das ist doch kein gewicht^^

und lasst die doch diese notebooks bauen, is doch toll, wenn man zufällig mal irgendwo ein günstiges ergattert ist man froh darüber.


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Mai 2011)

Ich kauf mir nun mal Hanteln, wenn ich meine Arme trainieren will und kein >=2000€ Notebook


----------



## GTA 3 (14. Mai 2011)

Mir leider zu teuer, erst recht bei den CPUS bis zu 400 € drauf zuzahlen... Gehts noch...


----------



## It- Anfänger (15. Mai 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Die haben wohl Angst, etwas anderes als Stunden hinzuschreiben
> 
> Und 5.41kg?
> 
> Tut mir Leid, aber diese Gamingnotebooks verdienen weder die Beschreibung mobil, noch ersetzen sie einen PC. Ich finde das Ding eher sinnlos, erst recht für 2000€. Was man sich da für einen PC zusammenstellen könnte  ...


Wartet noch ein bisschen,bis Amd´s  BD rauskommt,dann regelt sich das mit den Mondpreisen von ganz allein! Denn auch wenn andere der Meinung sind,dass der BD keine Chance gegen Sandy Bridge hat,ich bin anderer Meinung!Aber in 3 1/2 bis 4 Wochen sind wir alle schlauer!


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. Mai 2011)

Ändert aber trotzdem nichts daran, dass das Ding ein überteuertes Fitnessgerät ist


----------



## loop (15. Mai 2011)

> Wartet noch ein bisschen,bis Amd´s  BD rauskommt,dann regelt sich das  mit den Mondpreisen von ganz allein! Denn auch wenn andere der Meinung  sind,dass der BD keine Chance gegen Sandy Bridge hat,ich bin anderer  Meinung!Aber in 3 1/2 bis 4 Wochen sind wir alle schlauer!


Dann müssten erst einmal Notebooks auf den Markt kommen und auch verfügbar werden. Zudem kommt es nicht nur auf die Rohleistung an, sondern auch auf den Zusammenspiel von Abwärme und Gesamtverbrauch, die Fähigkeit im Idle sehr wenig zu verbrauchen etc.
Zudem hätte Bulldozer einen Nachteil allgemein bei Notebooks, dass sie keine integrierte GPU hätten, auf die es sich umschalten ließe. Da käme natürlich Llano in Frage, aber diese sollen eigentlich nur die Mittelklasse darstellen. Aber wie Du schon bemerkt hast, in einigen Wochen sind wir schlauer.


----------



## ODF (15. Mai 2011)

So sehe ich das auch. AMD BD hin oder her, im kleinen M11x hätte mir die AMD Liano Plattform gefallen aber da ich keine Lust hatte noch länger zu warten hat mich AMD wiedermal als Kunden verpasst...


----------



## Weichkeks (15. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte sehr gerne das m14 find ich perfekt zum Arbeiten und Zocken für kleine LANs


----------



## loop (15. Mai 2011)

Aber nur, wenn du mit In-Ears oder Ohropax spielst Das Notebook soll laut Hardwareluxx unter Volllast bis zu 52dBa laut werden
Im Idle ist das 14x allerdings sehr leise.


----------



## sinthor4s (17. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte schon die Möglichkeit ein m17x zu bestaunen. Allerdings werde ih wohl nie verstehen wieso man sich
so etwas zulegt. Für Unterwegs ist mir mein 15,6" Notebook eigentlich schon zu groß und die Gamingmaschine braucht
man fast nur zu Hause.

Das eigentlich schlimmste ist jedoch das die Akkus der Desktopreplacements bestenfalls als USV´s taugen, welche kurze Stromausfälle beim
Betrieb an der Steckdose kompensieren.


----------



## loop (17. Mai 2011)

Seit dem in den Notebooks die Sandy Bridge CPUs verbaut werden, sind die Akkulaufzeiten eher weniger das Problem. So hält das aktuelle M17x mit 90Wh Akku beim Surfen ca. 3,5 Stunden durch. Ich glaube, das ist kein schlechter Wert 
Der Akku geht natürlich beim Gamingbetrieb in die Knie, allerdings sollte man da eh eine Steckdose aufsuchen. Was natürlich gegen die Porabilität spricht, ist die extreme Größe der 17 Zoll DTRs. Jedoch immernoch kleiner als ein µATX System samt Monitor.


----------



## ProNoob (22. Mai 2011)

in der vollaustattung 7000 € dafür bekomm ich 2 autos o.O
Alienware is die pure übertreibung ^^
perfekt für kinder reicher eltern die das mal eben so locker mit taschengeld kaufen dann in der schule hocken und COD damit spielen wo ein normaler 1000 € lapi auch gereicht hätte


----------



## loop (22. Mai 2011)

Da stimme ich dir zu, aber die Konfig für 7000€ ist einfach nur unnötig. Es gab auch mal Zeiten, da gab es ein M15x für einen relativ humanen Preis von 1400,- (mit für damals verhältnismäßig sehr schneller ausstattung). Wer viel Wert auf stabilität legt und auch das extravagante Design gefällt, der ist mit Alienware gut bedient.


----------



## Naix (23. Mai 2011)

ich finds auch voll übertrieben die preise von denen und dann noch 200 euro verlangen damit ich 2 jahre garantie statt nur einem habe  sag ma gehts noch nur dafür das ich nen laptop hab mit nem übertrieben _design und das ist schon das einzige was die auszeichnet weil den platz 1 in sachen leitung sind die schon lang los da gibts schon andere
_


----------



## loop (23. Mai 2011)

> _da gibts schon andere_


... ein anderes um genau zu sein  und zwar das Clevo X7200 Barebone.


----------



## zockerprince15 (18. August 2011)

Hi 
ich weiß das dieses Thema schon älter ist aber ich wollte noch anmerken das alienware schon ne tolle sache ist und ich selbst habe ein m17x r2. Auf dem laufen selbst jetzt noch einige gute neue spiele auf full hd flüssig. Aber da ich mir jetzt einen neuen deskop selber zusammenstelle und kein notebook mehr brauch kaufe ich mir kein m17x r3.
Was ich anmerken will ist das dell nen super service hat. vor einem jahr ging die Graka schrott. Da ich noch garantie hatte rufte ich dell an und am nächsten Tag kamm ein techniker vorbei und wechselte die Graka an ort und stelle aus. Und das Umsonst. Als entschädigung hat dell mir sogar ein weiters garantie jahr geschenkt. Also ich kann nur gutes über alienware und dell berichten. 
Aber alienware wird leider immer teuerer deswegen werde ich mir dort keine PCs mehr kaufen.


----------

